# What motor? What shaft?



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Might just be a female splined shaft.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Might just be a female splined shaft.


Hey gottdi,

Since you took the fish to the face , I'll bet differently. I think it is a GE 6.6 inch traction motor which likely has a shaft extension, keyed or splined. 

major


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, that looks like my GE 6.7". (Is it really 6.6" Major or was that a typo? Never heard of 6.6") Mine has a 7/8" keyed shaft. Most of teh ones like it I've seen have straight keyed shafts, but there is one on Ebay ($500+!) with a tapered shaft. Nice little motors, but some of them (like mine) have small comms and brushes, which limits how hard you can lean on them.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> (Is it really 6.6" Major or was that a typo? Never heard of 6.6")


Picky, picky, picky  The frame O.D. probably has a +/- tolerance of 0.1 inch anyway. IIRC, this size motor used to be called 6 and 5/8 inch.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

major said:


> Picky, picky, picky  The frame O.D. probably has a +/- tolerance of 0.1 inch anyway. IIRC, this size motor used to be called 6 and 5/8 inch.


Just curious!  6-5/8" kinda splits the difference.


----------



## crazybry79 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wrong, right, wrong...

No internal splines! WOOT WOOT! I'm so happy, I will save you the embarrasment of the large trout! You get the Salmon instead! 

Just playin...

The shaft was external....splined. I do belive I have the answer though. It has a twin gearset on it. I am going to use the gearset as part of the adapter.....clutch plate as the other half.



















UNLESS you guys think this pump motor would be better.... It IS internally splined, but I did save the pump, to use the imput shaft.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

You mean this one! Loved that morning of Bass fishing.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Does your traction motor have the double row of brushes like the pump motor? If so, you got two good ones. The ones like I have have a single row of brushes, and shorter comm, limiting how much you can push through them.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Good thing getting the gear set and the pump. Gives you a really good chance of making up a coupler on a budget.

Don't turn those gears on a lathe though, they're a tad hard!
Heat treating them to anneal them would be good but may also cause the gear to shrink a little making the splines tighter. Depending on fit that may not be a bad thing.

I have removed the hardening on a gear with a grinder to grind off all the teeth before turning. Worked fine but that was on a large diameter gear wheel.


----------



## crazybry79 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanx for the input, everyone!

No, my drive motor only has 1 set of brushes (row)









I belive the coupler would be easier with the female splined motor.....BUT I do belive I will save that for a higher output / future convertion.


----------



## vpoppv (Jul 27, 2009)

That gear shaft coupler looks similar to what I had from the golf cart motor. The diameter was identical to the Geo Metro clutch disk center. If you buy a "hub" like I show in this video, you've got a ready made coupler!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmIqlzLfmiY


----------



## crazybry79 (Jun 15, 2010)

Flipping sweet!! Ive already eyeballed the gear set and the clutch center, and they "look" identical........

Where'd ya get that? How much?

Thanx!


----------



## vpoppv (Jul 27, 2009)

I think it was like $5.99 or something. It is just called a "hub" made by G & G manufacturing. I got it at my local ranch supply store called Atwood's, but any ranch/farm supply store carries them. Here's an example, but I don't remember the exact size:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/agricu...hains/hubs/w-series-hub-13-16-in-bore-1170450


----------



## crazybry79 (Jun 15, 2010)

I worship the outlet you plug into!!

I have a tractor supply right down the road from me! Tommorrow AM I am off to the TS store!!

Thousand thanx!


----------

